# Cheap framing nailer



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm looking to pick up a relatively cheap (around $150) framing nailer. It won't see serious duty - just the occasional project. I've been browsing Amazon's website, and they have a few reconditioned nailers that have me interested:

Bostitch U/F21PL
http://www.amazon.com/Factory-Recon...f=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1235224216&sr=1-16

DEWALT D51844R 
http://www.amazon.com/Factory-Recon...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1235224216&sr=1-1

Senco FramePro 502 
http://www.amazon.com/Senco-FramePr...ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1235224216&sr=1-6

Of the three listed above, are there any ones you recommend or recommend to avoid???


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Go for a gun that shoots a full round head nail up to 3 1/2". Of those three, the DeWalt is the only one I'd consider.
A good option for your purposes would be the Porter Cable FR350A.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought the Porter - best one from what I had heard
I had a box of 16d nails leftover so I started my project with reg nails
Then I forgot I bought the gun & did it all with a hammer & nails
So I just returned it - $199 at HD - I get 10% off coupons all the time


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I also have a Porter Cable FR350A - used it for several projects to include a 24x30 stick framed workshop. Has never given me a problem. 

I also have Porter Cable brad, finish, stapler, and palm nailers - I like their products.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a Senco Framepro that has never given me any problems. It does use a clipped head nail though.


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

I have the Bostitch and its great, especially if you get the second tip. A metal hanger and a framing nailer in one gun. Its kinda heavy for an everyday user but if your just doing a basement or shooting a few strips its great. I have a hard time finding plastic collalated nails, I just buy them on ebay and a case will last a LONG time. I have finished two basements on one box of nails. :thumbup:


----------

